# Critique Skip



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Looks like a solid sort of horse. Slightly over at the knee, overangled pasterns. Trimming his toes back may help a little, but I think his short,, angled pasterns will always be his worst feature. It's not that his neck is ewed so much that it comes out low from his withers. No reason it needs to cause him huge problems, though.

Do you know his HYPP status?


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

I'd be interested to know his HYPP status too.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

I am just curious what HYPP?


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Horse HYPP


----------



## Countrylady1071 (May 12, 2010)

Why would you think he had HYPP? Just curious cause I didn't know you could see any signs just looking at a horse? I was under the impression that you would only know if he was tested (or by his parents)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Countrylady1071 said:


> Why would you think he had HYPP? Just curious cause I didn't know you could see any signs just looking at a horse? I was under the impression that you would only know if he was tested (or by his parents)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You can only know if a horse has HYPP if they are tested, but all horses who do have HYPP are decendents of the Quarter Horse Impressive. Impressive bred horses have a certain look to them (They are really solid looking and have nice "halter" conformations) Thats why there is interest in this horses HYPP status.

Beautiful horse btw, lilkitty


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks for the link Bubba


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Congratulations on graduating! You have very nice parents AND a nice horse. He doesn't have much of a ewe neck, if any really, cuz there is hardly a dip in front of his withers on the neck. Your guy has a nice forearm, so that might help him out with his knees & pasterns, but I am sure he'll be fine.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

He is lovely! I love QH's.

I do see a bit of hunter's bump going on there. I had a horse that had it - it's a weakness or injury to the sacro-iliac joint, nothing to really worry about but it does make it harder/painful at times for them to work that hiney and use themselves properly, and you do need to consider it when you're developing their strength, as it takes them longer to build up the muscle to support the SIJ due to them needing more because of the weakness/injury. It's in all the pictures where you can clearly see his hind end, even the rear-on one (though it takes more looking to see it in the rear-on one, it is there), so it's not just how he's standing, or the angle of one picture.

You'll have fun with him regardless and it's not a hugely serious issue unless you have aspirations of competing in the top of a sport that demands hindquarter engagement.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

not sure on his Hypp status, that never occured to me... i'll definitely ask the guy what his sire's name is and the dams, and first se if they are even impressive bred, how would i get him tested for Hypp?


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

You can pull hairs and send them to UC Davis or another lab: Hyperkalemic Periodic Paralysis Disease (HYPP)

Yeah, see if you can find out on the parents. If they are both tested N/N (or not Impressive bred), then you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## JustAwesome (Jun 22, 2011)

He's cute, congrats on the gift.

And LOL at people who see a solidly muscled horse and think "OMGZ HYPP!11!!one!!11" .. for real?


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

That's not "working" muscle. That's halter-bred muscle. There's a definite difference in appearance and functionality. Skip's conformation very much phenotypically resembles highly Impressive-bred horses.


----------



## JustAwesome (Jun 22, 2011)

I never stated it was 'working' muscle, if you actually red the above post correctly.

As i said, Just because a horse has decent muscle does not indicate it has HYPP, I see people throwing this around all over forums, I get tired of seeing it.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

But having a conveniently unregistered halter-bred Quarter Horse with no genetic testing records is not cause for concern?


----------



## JustAwesome (Jun 22, 2011)

Never wrote there was no cause for concern, however this is completely up to the owner of the horse to take action if said owner is concerned.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

So the problem is just making a helpful suggestion to the owner who may or may not be aware of the possibility--gotcha. I'll sit on my hands next time.


----------



## JustAwesome (Jun 22, 2011)

No need to sit on your hands! LOL!

There's no problem here, Giving advice is good but when people throw around 'well muscled horse who's a 'western' breed and not registered is HYPP' annoys me, since I own a western breed who's so well muscled it makes 5 year olds look like weanlings! LOL


----------



## Annnie31 (May 26, 2011)

Do you have his parents registered names because if you do it would help. His name is Skip? If so I suspect he is a Skipper W bred horse in which case HYPP is a non issue. He is a fantastic graduation gift...enjoy him.


----------



## Annnie31 (May 26, 2011)

I agree with Just Awesome...well muscled comes from many lines NOT exclusively Impressive and as a matter of fact Skipper W Lines were built like bulldogs. I wouldnt even be worrying about his status with HYPP personally but since it has been brought up I thought I would mention my thoughts on his heritage. He was a gift to a young lady graduating and as such sometimes we forget the critique might be a bit less negative and give her parents some credit for knowing the bloodline they have purchased for their daughter. I think he is a perfect gift!

and I personally do not see Impressive when I look at this horse, he is not tall, he has a confirmation typical of roping, reining, cow horse blood not halter. He has a nice hip yes but halter is much more than that. He looks Skipper W and maybe Leo bred...older foundation imo


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

JustAwesome said:


> He's cute, congrats on the gift.
> 
> And LOL at people who see a solidly muscled horse and think "OMGZ HYPP!11!!one!!11" .. for real?


Yes for real.

Not at least questioning it is not being a responsible horse owner.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

he was bred for cattle, my friend owned his mom, and they own the stud, mainly they breed to produce cattle horses, as they raise bulls and such for the rodeos. this being said i got him half price because we are a friend of their family as well as he just isn't good with cattle lol other then that he,s extremely good, neck reins awesome he does pretty much naturally collect himself but occasionally you'll really have to drive him into it, he jumps beautifully, and his blood lines hadn't ever really occured to me as to whether he be Hypp or not, i'm not even fully sure what Hypp is, and if he has it what would it mean for him?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

lilkitty90 said:


> i'm not even fully sure what Hypp is, and if he has it what would it mean for him?


Read the link that Bubba provided you on the first page.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i didn't even notice that she posted a link! so apparently signs of an attack are laboured breating and muscle tremors as well as weakness, luckily i haven't noticed that, as well as he could have stiff joints and a bit of pain when exercising afterwards. and his potassium intake would need to be monitored, so how come horses were allowed to continue breeding after finding they had Hypp? because seriously who would purposefully subject a horse to that?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

A horse can be totally non-symptomatic and still have an attack. It is not something they walk around broadcasting that they have or anything.

It is something that needs to be tested for and should be tested for. 


Originally people did not realize where the problem was coming from. Now there are enough people who think that the HYPP look is more important than the horse's safety and well being so they continue to breed for it. Add the large number of people who are just clueless about it and breed not giving it any thought.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

No one said the horse in question has HYPP, it was just a suggestion to check up on his status. I am sorry, but seeing a meaty QH bred animal that not muscled on top (which would suggest that the muscling is from work rather than just how the horse is) is enough of a flashing light to at least look at the horse's bloodlines. Not once did anyone say "oh that horse is muscled, he must have HYPP".


----------



## Annnie31 (May 26, 2011)

Easiest way to solve this would be for you to simply make a call and ask the mare owner if her mare or the stallion have Impressive bloodlines. If they dont its a non issue. No sense in getting all worried unless the bloodlines are there.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

well i'm waiting on the previous owners who bred him to contact me back on the sire and dam's names. so fingers crossed.


----------



## Annnie31 (May 26, 2011)

Good that should help you out alot. You can figure out pretty fast if you need to worry about testing once you have that info. Best of Luck. Keep us posted and in the mean time enjoy him.


----------



## Kitkat (Jun 9, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Yes for real.
> 
> Not at least questioning it is not being a responsible horse owner.


I agree 100% as well.

The horse is nice......and a great gift.

But even to an untrained eye...he looks halter bred to me as well.


----------

